# Tom Kristensen’s Exclusive Le Mans Countdown – Part 10



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In a weekly column Le Mans record winner Tom Kristensen gives some exclusive insights behind the scenes of the world’s most famous endurance race and the preparation by Audi Sport Team Joest. 

“Le Mans is coming closer in really big steps now. There are just 36 days left before the race starts at 3 p.m. on June 12. This weekend the Le-Mans dress rehearsal at Spa-Francorchamps is on the agenda for us – and in a way it's the hour of truth. In direct competition with our strongest rivals we'll get the first answers about where we stand with our R15 plus. 

* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Surprised that Audi with the rain and Spa's configuration haven't gone with a higher downforce setup-they even briefly tested such a setup at Paul Ricard during practice. But then again, it was as if hell froze over at Spa today, and the temperature probably didn't get out of the 40s. Add the damp track, and of course the R15s would struggle somewhat. Maybe Audi will pull a PLM where they said they'd run their cars in LM spec, but fitted high downforce diveplanes and gurneys to their cars when there was a forecast for rain, as there is a chance for rain Sunday. 

The Peugeot 908s are running Sebring spec bodywork, so it stands to reason that Audi might adopt a similar strategy today, though at least Saturday and Sunday will be much warmer.


----------

